# Funny stuff, restores my faith in humanity.....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya know, if ya buy anything on amazon or any of the other web based stores, you probably have seen the reviews of the product.....you gotta check this out, you will laugh your ass off....I'm still wiping away tears

Not sure the link so I'll just tell you what to do....my friends TV was stolen last week, so I've been helping them look for another one......found this.....1) go to amazon.com. 2) in the search bar type in "Samsung un85s9" 3) check out the 1st review 4) get Kleenex

Sorry no link...not sure how to do it on iPad


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Thats some funny stuff !!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

More funny stuff:

http://news.yahoo.com/sock-monkey-s-toy-gun-detained-by-tsa-215850875.html

Ya can't fix stupid, Pardner!

And then there's this one:

http://www.suntimes.com/23203709-761/two-dozen-arrests-not-a-problem-for-illinois-prison-official.html

Only in Illinois!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ralph, that's so disheartening that people can be that void on common sense....but that is very commonplace. It is no wonder that people fly off into fits of rage these days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol that was funny. I just about **** myself when I saw the price lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ralph, down here we call that the "fox guardin the hen house"

You may be being optimistic however, it happens in MN, DC and I'm sure other democrat strongholds....unbelievable? No, not in today's world....what the hell are those people thinking......prerequisite to thinkin is to have some form of intelligence, lil short on that component....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Wait was that for real. I thought it was a joke


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Stick with your first thoughts they're usually right....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a list of other reviews the guy has written.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A2Q14JXZX4R807/ref=cm_pdp_pop_prof_more


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO, most TSA agents are mall cops that got their BIG opportunity because of the 9/11 tragedy.
Now dey rollin big time. Gotta let you know THEY'RE in charge and they can make you do anything they want to you.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that was some funny s.....t. I recommend watching " what does a farmer say" on youtube.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Gotta let you know THEY'RE in charge and they can make you do anything they want to you.


That sounds like our local police department. The chief of police thinks he is really a big shot and and makes sure everyone knows it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

bensbales said:


> Thanks for sharing that was some funny s.....t. I recommend watching " what does a farmer say" on youtube.


Ya that was good. Check out peterson farm bros to lol they are awesome.


----------

